# Picture Frame Spline Jig



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone ever try this ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RLFX said:


> Anyone ever try this ?


Not sure what you want us to try, Randy.

there are no attachments or links in your post.



James


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you see the pictures ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy
The safe way of doing that job  plus the frame parts always match up.
picture frames,door frames,boxes,etc.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html

=========


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Quite easy to do Randy, just make your box jig, which can be made to ride your fence or miter groov in your RT or your TS which ever you prefer. Cut the spline grove to whatever depth you desire and make splines to the width of the cut you made. I prefer using contrasting wood. after gluing the spline, and after the glue has dried trim the splines flush with the sides and sand smooth. Robbie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RLFX said:


> Do you see the pictures ?


i can now, thanks Randy

James


----------

